# PWC procedure– How fast does dechlorinator work?



## ro laren (May 3, 2012)

So while my tank is cycling, I'm giving some thought to how to make water changes easier and more practical in our little apartment. I was thinking of getting a length of flexible hosing the width of our kitchen faucet, so I could just
a) siphon water from the tank down a drain or out the door and 
b) jam the hose on the faucet and hold it in place from the faucet to the tank with suction cups to refill the tank.

I guess if I did that I would add the dechlorinator (I use Tetra Aquasafe plus) to the tank before refilling. Does the stuff work "in seconds" as it says, to avoid killing BB or harming fish with the chlorine and chloramine?

Or, is it safer to condition the water before adding it to the tank?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They have siphons that connect to your faucet and will drain the water, then flip the switch and it will fill. Dechlorinator is fast acting and yes dose the tank before filling.


----------



## ro laren (May 3, 2012)

Yes, I've heard of those, maybe someday I'll get one but I really need to go DIY to save money for the actual fish


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

ro laren said:


> So while my tank is cycling, I'm giving some thought to how to make water changes easier and more practical in our little apartment. I was thinking of getting a length of flexible hosing the width of our kitchen faucet, so I could just
> a) siphon water from the tank down a drain or out the door and
> b) jam the hose on the faucet and hold it in place from the faucet to the tank with suction cups to refill the tank.
> 
> ...


Hello ro...

If you want a little exercise, then the old fashioned 5 gallon bucket method will save water. If I recall with the "python" equipment, you rely on water pressure to syphon the water out of the tank. That will waste a lot of water if you have a large tank, because good tap water just goes down the drain.

You can add conditioner to the bucket as it fills from the tap. I have several large tanks and have always used the buckets. I even have tanks on more than one floor and go up and down stairs. I really don't mind it. It's good exercise for this old "water keeper". Anyway, most people do the water changes the easy way. I guess water is cheap.

Just a thought.

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Using extra water is only during the de-water part. You really only need that if your tank location doesn't have a way to gravity drain the tank...for instance a basement with no drains in the floor. I have a python type system and I gravity drain and then fill it using the python. No unnecessary water lost 

Either place to add the dechlor works...bucket or tank. The dechlor will react to the untreated water no matter.

Buckets don't work for multiple large tanks. For smaller tanks, piece of cake. Where a python shines is the Winter time. Getting the right temp and turning the water on until you're full.


----------



## ro laren (May 3, 2012)

> Using extra water is only during the de-water part. You really only need that if your tank location doesn't have a way to gravity drain the tank...for instance a basement with no drains in the floor. I have a python type system and I gravity drain and then fill it using the python. No unnecessary water lost


That makes sense. I hadn't even considered an alternative to gravity draining; I didn't understand this business about using water pressure to drain a tank. I do care about water waste; we don't pay for water directly where we rent now, but next spring we're planning a move to southern arizona, so water conservation will definitely be a factor at that point.

Thanks for the info about the water conditioning. I won't fear for my BB or fish by putting the conditioner in first then refilling.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Using extra water is only during the de-water part. You really only need that if your tank location doesn't have a way to gravity drain the tank...for instance a basement with no drains in the floor. I have a python type system and I gravity drain and then fill it using the python. No unnecessary water lost
> 
> Either place to add the dechlor works...bucket or tank. The dechlor will react to the untreated water no matter.
> 
> Buckets don't work for multiple large tanks. For smaller tanks, piece of cake. Where a python shines is the Winter time. Getting the right temp and turning the water on until you're full.


Hello shipmate...

Actually, if you're into cardio and getting a good full-body workout, then buckets work very well. I have seven fairly large tanks on two floors of my house: 30Gs to several 55 Gs and change out half the water in them every week or so, using nothing but 5 gallon buckets. You just need to be organized. I can easily change half the water and service the filtration equipment in 60 to 90 minutes per tank. Not bad for an older guy!

"PN2" B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I did the bucket thing for a 75 and 125g for 2-3 months, that was for de-watering. To fill I just used to run the hose into the house and go. Winter changed that. I do over 50%, usually about 75%, and now with 2-125g and a 75g, it is too much. I already half fill them with RO water in buckets that usually comes to about 120-130g. For cardio I just go run 5-6 miles.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

BBradbury said:


> Hello ro...
> 
> If you want a little exercise, then the old fashioned 5 gallon bucket method will save water. If I recall with the "python" equipment, you rely on water pressure to syphon the water out of the tank. That will waste a lot of water if you have a large tank, because good tap water just goes down the drain.
> 
> ...


Actually with a python(providing that your tank is above your sink level like mine is) all you have to do is just get the syphon going, then you can turn the tap off and let it drain. If you want a cheap Python, I made mine out of a garden hose, and a waterbed water changer(about $7 at a mattress store) it's cheap and effective, but you don't have a gravel vac at the end.


----------



## ro laren (May 3, 2012)

> Hello shipmate...
> 
> Actually, if you're into cardio and getting a good full-body workout, then buckets work very well.


who's the shipmate? *curious*
I might use buckets, but using them right now is taking forever because the only tubing I have to siphon water in and out is flexible airline– so it takes hours. Plus, i have to stack milk creates 4 high to get the bucket above the tank to siphon the water in. Those are an eyesore sitting by the tank and I have no room to put them away ANYwhere in our studio. Haha.



> To fill I just used to run the hose into the house and go. Winter changed that. I do over 50%, usually about 75%, and now with 2-125g and a 75g, it is too much. I already half fill them with RO water in buckets that usually comes to about 120-130g.


Is there anything harmful about filling with water from a hose? I ask because the water always tastes so different from a hose. All hosey, you know? I don't have access to a filter larger than a Brita pitcher, so I just have to use the water I've got.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't siphon the water in. Just dump the bucket into the tank. Don't make it harder than it has to be.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

dvanbramer88 said:


> Don't siphon the water in. Just dump the bucket into the tank. Don't make it harder than it has to be.


^+1


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Price of hose + a $7 dollar faucet adapter and you are in the ball park of python pricing.

Amazon.com: Aqueon Aquarium Water Changer - 25 Feet: Pet Supplies

Amazon.com: Aqueon Aquarium Water Changer - 25 Feet: Pet Supplies


Buckets are fine until the tanks get too big. I watch TV while tank if filling up. (Or pruning the 2nd tank.)


----------



## ro laren (May 3, 2012)

> Price of hose + a $7 dollar faucet adapter and you are in the ball park of python pricing.


Ya I was thinking that, I was like how much are those pythons that it's cheaper to buy a hose and an adapter??

And I think I'll stick to buckets and get a wider length of el cheapo tubing from Ace Hardware.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

ro laren said:


> who's the shipmate? *curious*
> I might use buckets, but using them right now is taking forever because the only tubing I have to siphon water in and out is flexible airline– so it takes hours. Plus, i have to stack milk creates 4 high to get the bucket above the tank to siphon the water in. Those are an eyesore sitting by the tank and I have no room to put them away ANYwhere in our studio. Haha.
> 
> 
> Is there anything harmful about filling with water from a hose? I ask because the water always tastes so different from a hose. All hosey, you know? I don't have access to a filter larger than a Brita pitcher, so I just have to use the water I've got.


Hello again...

The water from the hose wouldn't be the same temperature as the water in the tank. That's a problem for tropical fish.

Sounds to me like you need to look into one of those "python" water changing things. Might work well for you.

The "shipmate" thing is just a Navy term. 

B


----------



## ro laren (May 3, 2012)

After all that, I guess I'll just stick with my bucket and milk crates


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

To pour the water in, just put the bucket to the edge of the tank and tilt it, hold with one hand, place other hand in water palm up, pour into your hand. This breaks up the destructive force of the water coming in. You can also use a pasta strainer, plate, etc. The heck with a siphon in, that would take forever.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

ro laren said:


> After all that, I guess I'll just stick with my bucket and milk crates


Heck yes...If it ain't broke, don't fix it!

B


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

we change a 300litre and two 90litre tanks using 2 buckets in one day which only takes a couple hours (i do my 100litre the night before as its up a flight of stairs). we got a little routine now that makes it quick and easy; i siphon the water in to one bucket while my boyfriend runs the full bucket to tip it away then swaps till all the waters out that we want. then i fill the buckets with fresh water while he pores them in. takes a bit longer when we clean the filter as one of the buckets is used to hold the filter parts in old water while i clean the other parts in the other bucket.


----------



## osti (Jan 8, 2012)

I siphon out the water then I have a 40 gallon trash can that I set next to my 150 gallon tank that I fill with a hose from the sink and while it is filling I adjust the temp and add the declorinater. I then put in a spare pond pump that is 500 gph, connect a hose that I put a fittng on to attach to the pump, plug in the pump and fill the tank. I do this twice and my water change is done in no time.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

ro laren said:


> Yes, I've heard of those, maybe someday I'll get one but I really need to go DIY to save money for the actual fish


Go to your local Ace hardware and buy for about $5 an adapter that allows you to attach a garden hose to your kitchen faucet. You'll have to remove the aerator temporarily to use the adapter.That way you can mix water temp at the source and go directly to your tank. I pour my dechlorinator in while the water fills up. An old spring loaded wood clamp holds the hose at the edge of the tank, an absolute necessity if working alone.*w2:fish10::betta::fish5::animated_fish_swimm:fish5:


----------

